# Macgeneration mobile pour iPad



## Membre supprimé 162445 (2 Août 2010)

Salut
Alors quand aurons nous lhonneur fidèle utilisateur de l ipad et lecteurs de macgeneration mobile et pour voir l utilise sur notre iPad sans avoir un flou horrible ?

Une app universel ( qui est pour moi le mode que beaucoup de vendeur d apps devrais développer )

Ou une jolie app spécial iPad ( ou les prix doivent baisser ou il devraient faire un système de fidélité si ont a déjà celle iPhone iPod )

Voilà merci


----------



## n.andre (3 Août 2010)

Pas besoin. Cest confortable Macg sur safari.


----------



## Membre supprimé 162445 (3 Août 2010)

Ah oui c'est vrai 
Mais une belle app bien présenter sa serer du luxe digne de notre chère iPad


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2010)

ça arrive, patience 

Par contre pas encore de date fixée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 162445 (3 Août 2010)

Ah voilà qui me rassure


----------



## joinman (5 Août 2010)

mac4ever, eux ils l'ont déjà fait ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 162445 (5 Août 2010)

J'ai vu de fut installer tester suprimer commenter et mal noter ^^


----------



## salamander (6 Août 2010)

pmloikju a dit:


> J'ai vu de fut installer tester suprimer commenter et mal noter ^^



Aspirine, decontractyl, valium, repos, *Bescherelle* et ensuite tu nous redis ça, parceque là franchement, ça fait mal aux cheveux....


----------



## Membre supprimé 162445 (6 Août 2010)

LOL en gros elle est minable


----------



## salamander (6 Août 2010)

Je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis, mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs ça ne se discute pas.

Par contre, ta remarque fera certainement plaisir aux développeurs présents sur le forum, qui passent des heures, souvent mal ou pas payées afin de sortir des applis *gratuites* pour que l'on passe du bon temps sur nos machines....

En gros, tu es navrant, je suis désolé de te le dire....


----------



## Membre supprimé 162445 (6 Août 2010)

J'avoue que pour les app gratuite il faut les encourager mais je n'aime pas le style de rédaction de mac4ever


----------



## ET80 (6 Août 2010)

Franchement je suis pas daccord. Cette appli est élégante, tout en restant simpliste. Rien de trop. On peut rechercher une news facilement. Peut être un autre système pour les commentaires auraient étaient bien, mais je suis très content de cette app. J'espere que MacG fera une appli semblable 

Peut être un bémol pour les vignettes qui affichent un ... même si plusieurs news n'ont pas été lues....


----------



## Membre supprimé 162445 (6 Août 2010)

Chacun son truc


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2010)

pmloikju a dit:


> J'avoue que pour les app gratuite il faut les encourager mais je n'aime pas le style de rédaction de mac4ever



Sauf que ça n'a rien à voir avec l'application ça.

Perso, j'aime bien leur style people et décalé, mais je peux comprendre que cela ne soit pas du gout de tout le monde; par contre, l'application iPad est assez bien conçue je trouve.

Bref, il en faut pour tous les gouts.


----------

